# Adobe Photoshop 6.0 error message



## morganjw1 (Oct 25, 2004)

I am using OS 9 and Adobe PhotoShop 6.0.

All of a sudden I am getting the error:

Could not open "photo.tif" because it is not a valid photoshop document.

I have re-installed Adobe Photoshop and downloaded a new Quick time.

Anyone have any suggestions. The program has been working fine up until now, it seems to have lost it's mind.

Thanks.!


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

What does the Get Info window say for the .tif file?


----------



## morganjw1 (Oct 25, 2004)

shuuhen said:


> What does the Get Info window say for the .tif file?



It says that it is a PhotoShop Tiff file. The size, where it is located, created, modified, version is N/A Comments: 8-bit grayscale flat TIFF file, 216x230 pixels (3.00x3.19 inches) @ 72.00 pixels/inch, written by Adobe Photoshop 6.0


----------



## flyinelvi1 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Photoshop 6.0*

It could have been created by Photoshop CS, which will not allow it to be opened by anything other than CS. Adobe's way of making you buy the latest and greatest. This is a guess but it happens to me with InDesign frequently.



morganjw1 said:


> I am using OS 9 and Adobe PhotoShop 6.0.
> 
> All of a sudden I am getting the error:
> 
> ...


----------



## Suzette Brown (Jan 7, 2006)

*photoshop error opening tiff*

Hi,
I am having same problem on two different Macs OS10.3.9 using Photoshop CS, the last three days. Save files as a tiff and when we try to reopen it the program says it won't open it - not a tiff file. - the file it just made !!! have you received any other clues? Thanks suzettebrown (at) bbmd-inc.com


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi and welcome. What does the properties say about the saved file?


----------

